# [NEW] SYNCHRON-ized Single Woodwind Packs - More Woodwind!



## Ben (Sep 1, 2021)

Many of you have waited for this release: SYNCHRON-ized Single Woodwind Packs - “Synchron-izing" the missing woodwind instruments and ensembles!
Alto Flute, Bass Flute, Oboe d'amore, Heckelphone, Clarinet (Eb), Basset Horn, Contrabass Clarinet, Flute Ensemble, Oboe Ensemble, Clarinet Ensemble, Bassoon Ensemble.

Available as package or à la carte, starting at just € 65.
The entire package is available for € 530 (and with the current EDU sale you might get even lower prices!).

https://www.vsl.co.at/SYzd_Single_Woodwinds_Package




Our SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds with the most commonly used instruments is currently on sale as well. 
Already a happy owner of the SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds? Make sure to download the latest expansion, adding more dynamics, runs, and some cool FX articulations!

Check YOUR PRICE on the product page:
https://www.vsl.co.at/Synchronized_Woodwinds


----------



## wcreed51 (Sep 1, 2021)

Now we'll be nagging you for the new expression maps!


----------



## Noeticus (Sep 1, 2021)

Can you say what the difference is between "SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds" and "SYNCHRON-ized SINGLE WOODWINDS PACKAGE"?

I keep thinking that this "SYNCHRON-ized SINGLE WOODWINDS PACKAGE" is actually the "SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds *II*" package I have been waiting for, meaning that it is all of the missing instruments from "SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds *I*"?

Which leads me to... are ALL of the VI woodwinds now synchronized?


----------



## Ben (Sep 1, 2021)

Noeticus said:


> Which leads me to... are ALL of the VI woodwinds now synchronized?


Yes, except the Saxaphones and Historic Winds.


----------



## Noeticus (Sep 1, 2021)

Ben said:


> Yes, except the Saxaphones and Historic Winds.


Can you please answer the other questions?


----------



## Ben (Sep 1, 2021)

Noeticus said:


> Can you say what the difference is between "SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds" and "SYNCHRON-ized SINGLE WOODWINDS PACKAGE"?


SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds -> Most commonly used woodwind instruments in orchestral music
SYNCHRON-ized Single Woodwind Packs -> More unique and less often used instruments + ensembles.
Both together are everything you will also get in the VI Woodwind I + II libraries.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Sep 1, 2021)

Ben said:


> Yes, except the Saxaphones and Historic Winds.


Doesn't Synchronized Special Edition Vol 7 cover most of the historic winds?


----------



## Ben (Sep 1, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> Doesn't Synchronized Special Edition Vol 7 cover most of the historic winds?


The Special Editions only contain a reduced sample- and articulation-set.


----------



## Ben (Sep 1, 2021)

ptram said:


> @Ben , what is this new Expansion Pack? I can't find any information.
> 
> Paolo





Ben said:


> Already a happy owner of the SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds? Make sure to download the latest expansion, adding more dynamics, runs, and some cool FX articulations!


----------



## ptram (Sep 1, 2021)

Thanx, Ben. In the meantime I had found the explanation.

Paolo


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 1, 2021)

Could you give me a run down of the changes between say the standard VSL Basset Horn and the Synchronized. Are we talking reverb or is there more in that change? Thanks for making a Basset Horn BTW. Its one of my Favs!


----------



## Ben (Sep 1, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> Could you give me a run down of the changes between say the standard VSL Basset Horn and the Synchronized. Are we talking reverb or is there more in that change? Thanks for making a Basset Horn BTW. Its one of my Favs!


Added IR reverb (that can be tweaked or disabled), ease of use in the new Synchron Player + all its new features (like advanced repetition and legato handling, and much more).
For example you will not find the performance trill articulation in it, because it was integrated into the fast legato articulations, and it will automatically select the correct samples based on your performance -> less keyswitching.


----------



## ptram (Sep 1, 2021)

The new expanded woodwinds are simply mad! Not only they reintegrate all the articulations of the VI series, but they can now also be used with all the effects and the time stretching of the Synchron Player!

Thank you for this incredible gift!

Paolo


----------



## Dewdman42 (Sep 1, 2021)

Great addition. Will buy as upgrade for sure


----------



## Giovanni dall Camera (Sep 1, 2021)

Ben said:


> Yes, except the Saxaphones and Historic Winds.


Ok, but when will the Synchrophones be sexonized then ...?


----------



## Gerbil (Sep 1, 2021)

Looks good. 

Also, I really like Guy's 'The Playful Flirter' piece for Eb Clarinet. I'm not going to call it a demo because it's much more than that.


----------



## ptram (Sep 1, 2021)

Ben, you are obviously working to a woodwinds-optimized version of the Timbre Adjust, isn't it?

Paolo


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 1, 2021)

ptram said:


> Thank you for this incredible gift!


Not sure it's a gift if we have to pay for it.. LOL. But a welcomed addition. I just wish they would make all solo winds as packs. I have Alto Flute (which is coverd), but also Bb clarinet and Flute 1 which are not part of the SY solo series.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Sep 1, 2021)

I don't want to spoil the fun, but I wished that the now available ensembles were integrated in the former bundle to make that a more complete package. (Most) other woodwind libraries also have ensembles.  In my opinion, it's a lot of money for new customers having to buy both only to have the ensembles.

Good to know that all woodwinds have been SYNCHRON-ized now. Maybe a purchase in the future, still happy with my VI series.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 1, 2021)

Can we assume then, that there is no plan for a true Synchron Winds?


----------



## wcreed51 (Sep 1, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Not sure it's a gift if we have to pay for it


If you have the VI version you don't have to pay much!


----------



## Ben (Sep 1, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Not sure it's a gift if we have to pay for it..


You don't have to pay for the FREE SYized Woodwinds Expansion 2.
The SYized Single Woodwind Packs are indeed not free, but that's not @ptram meant with "incredible gift" (at least I assume  )


----------



## Noeticus (Sep 1, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Can we assume then, that there is no plan for a true Synchron Winds?


I would not assume that.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 1, 2021)

Ben said:


> You don't have to pay for the FREE SYized Woodwinds Expansion 2.
> The SYized Single Woodwind Packs are indeed not free, but that's not @ptram meant with "incredible gift" (at least I assume  )


Ah, so they are included if you had purchased the Synchronized winds? Damn I missed out.. LOL


----------



## Ben (Sep 1, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Ah, so they are included if you had purchased the Synchronized winds? Damn I missed out.. LOL


No:


Ben said:


> Our SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds with the most commonly used instruments is currently on sale as well.
> Already a happy owner of the SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds? Make sure to download the latest expansion, adding more dynamics, runs, and some cool FX articulations!


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Sep 1, 2021)

Edited my post, because one can purchase the ensembles à la carte. 

@Ben Will there be still crossgrade prices for owners after the introductory period?


----------



## Ben (Sep 1, 2021)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> @Ben Will there be still crossgrade prices for owners after the introductory period?


Yes, but they will not be as good as they are now.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Sep 1, 2021)

Ben said:


> Yes, but they will not be as good as they are now.


Yes, I know, but good to know though.


----------



## Frederick (Sep 1, 2021)

Just ordered the new Synchron-ized Single Woodwinds Package. At first I figured I didn't want the ensembles considering I already have BBO Orion, but after close inspection I feel these are sounding more clear and focused and are a great addition regardless, just like the 7 solo instruments. The alto flute and the eb clarinet are standing out to me even more, but all seven are very good. Wow!

Searching for the Princess by Guy Bacos was a big help in opening my eyes to the true value of this package!

I'm not so sure that in the case of woodwinds true Synchron recordings will sound better than the old silent stage stuff. Instead I'm hoping for Synchron harps.

I also keep hoping for a Synchron Percussion sale, but I wouldn't mind at all if I'll get the chance to stock up on vouchers first.


----------



## ptram (Sep 1, 2021)

Frederick said:


> I'm not so sure that in the case of woodwinds true Synchron recordings will sound better than the old silent stage stuff.


I'm one of those heretics not yet convinced that you need a big hall to make samples sound good. In the end, even with wet libraries, you are adding makeup artificial reverb, and looking for a way to achieve better detail with soloists. Silent Stage instruments are there for this.

Paolo


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 1, 2021)

I just got the Synchronized Alto-Flute, and Oboe D'amore.

The Alto-Flute was just 13 Euros. (since I have the VI Woodwinds II). Not a bad deal. Love the sound of both these woodwind instruments.

Thanks VSL.


----------



## Giovanni dall Camera (Sep 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I just got the Synchronized Alto-Flute
> 
> The Alto-Flute was just 13 Euros. (since I have the VI Woodwinds II). Not a bad deal.
> 
> Thanks VSL.


Errr ... if you already had VI Woodwinds II, you already had the Alto Flute - so, you paid 13€ within a promotion to get the instrument you already had with a different player that has advantages as well as disadvantages (won't say better or worse because that is a matter of taste).

Anyway, I wouldn't call that a good deal. If find it rather peculiar that VSL is charging you for every instrument you already paid for again, in case you would like to deal with one player only ...


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I just got the Synchronized Alto-Flute, and Oboe D'amore.
> 
> The Alto-Flute was just 13 Euros. (since I have the VI Woodwinds II). Not a bad deal. Love the sound of both these woodwind instruments.
> 
> Thanks VSL.


I'm waiting on a price from Audio Deluxe for the Alto...shouldn't be more than $35 for me, since I only have the VI solo Alto and EDU . I love the Alto, and I got it to supplement BBC...as we know doesn't have one. LOL


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 1, 2021)

Giovanni dall Camera said:


> Errr ... if you already had VI Woodwinds II, you already had the Alto Flute - so, you paid 13€ within a promotion to get the instrument you already had with a different player that has advantages as well as disadvantages (won't say better or worse because that is a matter of taste).
> 
> Anyway, I wouldn't call that a good deal. If find it rather peculiar that VSL is charging you for every instrument you already paid for again, in case you would like to deal with one player only ...


They charge for the reworked library...I much prefer the ease of the Synchron player, than having to deal with separate articulations and create my own matrix in the VI GUI.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 1, 2021)

Giovanni dall Camera said:


> Errr ... if you already had VI Woodwinds II, you already had the Alto Flute - so, you paid 13€ within a promotion to get the instrument you already had with a different player that has advantages as well as disadvantages (won't say better or worse because that is a matter of taste).
> 
> Anyway, I wouldn't call that a good deal. If find it rather peculiar that VSL is charging you for every instrument you already paid for again, in case you would like to deal with one player only ...


Since I use Studio One Pro 5.3, VSL Synchron Articulations are automatically updated, and available for me via Studio One's 'Sound-Variations' feature. This is a feature VSL and Studio One have developed together. No other DAW has this feature. Something the VI version doesn't offer. I also like the Synchron Player, since most of my current VSL libraries are Synchron Based, so it's more of unified working environment. For me it's a great deal, maybe not for you.


----------



## ptram (Sep 1, 2021)

Giovanni dall Camera said:


> so, you paid 13€ within a promotion to get the instrument you already had


This would be true if virtual instruments were just raw samples. Obviously, they are a little more than this. There are editing, mapping, scripting. The player. The set of effects and their presets coming directly from the Vienna Suite, with all the experience of pro sound engineers. The mixer presets.

I would call 13€ for all this a good deal!

Paolo


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 1, 2021)

ptram said:


> This would be true if virtual instruments were just raw samples. Obviously, they are a little more than this. There are editing, mapping, scripting. The player. The set of effects and their presets coming directly from the Vienna Suite, with all the experience of pro sound engineers. The mixer presets.
> 
> I would call 13€ for all this a deal!
> 
> Paolo


Also add the benefits of Sound-Variations integration between Studio One Pro 5.3 and Synchron Player. Which is not possible with the VI Player.


----------



## ptram (Sep 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Also add the benefits of Sound-Variations integration between Studio One Pro 5.3 and Synchron Player.


I'll raise: time-synchronized time stretching!

Paolo


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 1, 2021)

ptram said:


> I'll raise: time-synchronized time stretching!
> 
> Paolo


Yup, and Hopefully another discount when *Synchron Woodwinds* is released


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 1, 2021)

Just to be clear, if one has everything else, one still needs to buy SYNCRHON-ized Solo Woodwinds on its own, vs. "re-buying" a larger SYNCHRON-ized or Synchron package?

Usually I see this explained when new releases come out, but I didn't see it this time and actually saw wording that makes me think we should "upgrade" to the full package to get a slight discount vs. a direct buy of Solo Woodwinds.


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 1, 2021)

Bought my 5 woodwind libraries for sub 90. Basset Horn Heckelphone Bass Flute Oboe D'Amore Contrabass Clarinet ... clearly VSL is my go to for the special rare instruments ... will be thoroughly vetting


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 1, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> Bought my 5 woodwind libraries for sub 90. Basset Horn Heckelphone Bass Flute Oboe D'Amore Contrabass Clarinet ... clearly VSL is my go to for the special rare instruments ... will be thoroughly vetting


I was trying to decide between the Basset Horn, and the Oboe d'Amore. I like them both, but had to pick the one I felt I will use more often, which is the Oboe d'Amore. 

The Basset Horn is great, was listening to Mozart's Basset Horn Concerto to get a better idea of this instrument. Enjoy !


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 1, 2021)

Basset Horn - Uh yeah 10 minutes in, this upgrade is incredible. First off that VI Pro was finished by a software engineer and you need a manual to operate... Synchron is nicer - with actual full words to describe what you are doing!... The legatos off the bat are a whole new level. Fast legatos - real marcato too! You know what a FP is! Soft attacks too - really well done. Good special effects too, A library that actually tell its players to tongue correctly! ... The filter does mellow out the timbre nicely too ... Second... I was like - where is my Basset Horn vibrato (Don't judge, it should be more common then it is) - then I remembered the LFO. All good. So next step is to do some side by sides for the forum. Good work Vienna, good work!


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 1, 2021)

Hmm, below 90? I just got quoted 110, but that's dollars, and you didn't mention your currency, nor does your profile show your location. So now I'll run some currency exchange numbers to see if I got the correct quote or not (only once have I not gotten the correct quote based on what I have; the algorithm has been improved over time).

UPDATE: 90 euro is about $106 currently, but that's the bank rate and the individual rate is usually less favourable, so I think I received the correct loyalty discount, as the original direct-buy quote was 96 euros (before switching to a custom upgrade request that considers the whole Synchron package).

However you cut it, this is a good price, and though I've been too busy with job changes and which-coast-I-live-on upheavals during COVID, I'm more motivated to get back to finalizing some music production now that I can have a fully consistent all-Synchron workflow for all my VSL parts.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Sep 1, 2021)

Best service has it for USD 106. No tax either when purchased from USA. FYI.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 1, 2021)

I totally forgot they have the discount calculator at that site, as it's been a while since I've bought from them. Oh well, what's in a few dollars? I might have had more leftover rebate bucks there than at A-D though. Good thing they don't expire.


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 1, 2021)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Hmm, below 90? I just got quoted 110, but that's dollars, and you didn't mention your currency, nor does your profile show your location. So now I'll run some currency exchange numbers to see if I got the correct quote or not (only once have I not gotten the correct quote based on what I have; the algorithm has been improved over time).
> 
> UPDATE: 90 euro is about $106 currently, but that's the bank rate and the individual rate is usually less favourable, so I think I received the correct loyalty discount, as the original direct-buy quote was 96 euros (before switching to a custom upgrade request that considers the whole Synchron package).
> 
> However you cut it, this is a good price, and though I've been too busy with job changes and which-coast-I-live-on upheavals during COVID, I'm more motivated to get back to finalizing some music production now that I can have a fully consistent all-Synchron workflow for all my VSL parts.


75 Euro - 88.78 USA for the 5 awesome instruments ... Basset Horn, Heckelphone, Bass Flute, Oboe D'Amore and Contrabass Clarinet. They do feel very much like new instruments. Let me know what you think!


----------



## artomatic (Sep 1, 2021)

Any discount path for Woodwinds l Standard Library owners?


----------



## Noeticus (Sep 1, 2021)

artomatic said:


> Any discount path for Woodwinds l Standard Library owners?


Yes, login to see your discounts, if you have any any.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 1, 2021)

Ah, I missed that you weren't upgrading and went for just five of the individuals. Still, a great price, so the introductory discount is really quite generous.


----------



## Aldunate (Sep 1, 2021)

Along with the labyrinth of a website, the naming of the libraries is very off-putting.
The sound, the target audience, support for DAWs and Notation Software are great; in my opinion, the best out there.
I'm just waiting for the dongle-free licensing, but I can see many people get thrown off by the first perception of the page.


----------



## Drjay (Sep 1, 2021)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> I don't want to spoil the fun, but I wished that the now available ensembles were integrated in the former bundle to make that a more complete package. (Most) other woodwind libraries also have ensembles.  In my opinion, it's a lot of money for new customers having to buy both only to have the ensembles.
> 
> Good to know that all woodwinds have been SYNCHRON-ized now. Maybe a purchase in the future, still happy with my VI series.


I second that. A special crossgrade price for Synchronized WW I owners would have been a nice move. At least for the ensembles.


----------



## yellow_lupine (Sep 2, 2021)

Hello @Ben,
any news regarding the porting of VSL other English Horn to the Synchron-ized family?
It seems like it's the only woodwind instrument that is still missing


----------



## Giovanni dall Camera (Sep 2, 2021)

ptram said:


> This would be true if virtual instruments were just raw samples. Obviously, they are a little more than this. There are editing, mapping, scripting. The player. The set of effects and their presets coming directly from the Vienna Suite, with all the experience of pro sound engineers. The mixer presets.
> 
> I would call 13€ for all this a deal!
> 
> Paolo


The new player may have its advantages, however, I invested in the separately paid for VIpro player as well as the library itself. I wouldn't have a problem to pay for a new pro Synchron player. But I will never pay individually for all the libraries I have bought from them over the years. 

Suppose I had all of their libraries from the Vi series (I don't, but I got plenty enough!): I had to pay a large sum - probably around a thousand bucks - to be able to use them all in the new player. Someone who only had this one instrument would pay 13€ ... saying, both paid vastly different amounts to be able to use the same software doesn't make a whole lot of sense. It simply is a back door they opened for not having to keep up with their promise to not charge twice for sample content. They may do that, but I will call a spade a spade.


----------



## yellow_lupine (Sep 2, 2021)

No one is forced to buy the Synchron-ized version it he already has the VI version. Does he want to benefit of Synchron Player features? Well, it's about 13€ per instrument. Doesn't he want to? Well, the Vienna Instruments player still works great.


----------



## Giovanni dall Camera (Sep 2, 2021)

yellow_lupine said:


> No one is forced to buy the Synchron-ized version it he already has the VI version. Does he want to benefit of Synchron Player features? Well, it's about 13€ per instrument. Doesn't he want to? Well, the Vienna Instruments player still works great.


Two reasons: 

1) As much as they say the Vi-Player Pro is there to stay, I do not believe them. VST-history tells me to doubt them! 

2) As much as I hate having to handle various different players that all do the same - playing back samples - handling even two players from just one developer is a bit much to ask. 

It will all be a matter of time: The Synchron Player will get more features and the Vi(pro) will slowly vanish over time. If VSL could see a bright future for Vi-Pro, why wouldn't they offer the new edits of their older samples on the Vi player as well?


----------



## Maximvs (Sep 2, 2021)

I have noticed that in some of these new Synchronized Special Woodwind instruments, trills have been omitted compare to their corresponding VI versions, which I have... Why?

Thanks,

Max


----------



## Ben (Sep 2, 2021)

Maximvs said:


> I have noticed that in some of these new Synchronized Special Woodwind instruments, trills have been omitted compare to their corresponding VI versions, which I have... Why?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Max


They are included in the fast legato patch, so you don't have to manually keyswitch to these.


----------



## ptram (Sep 2, 2021)

Giovanni dall Camera said:


> 1) As much as they say the Vi-Player Pro is there to stay, I do not believe them. VST-history tells me to doubt them!


Vienna Instruments (Pro) has been updated just a few weeks ago. The news about its demise may be greatly exaggerated!

But Max nails the point: if you think the Synchron version is the same as the VI, there is no need to pay more for the new version. If you think the new one is worth switching, it has some value that has to be corresponded to the developers.

Paolo


----------



## Rubens Tubenchlak (Sep 2, 2021)

@Ben,
legato=>grace= mordent right? It seems it isn't working, at least with the alto flute. In the VI pro grace means mordent and it works perfectly... Am I missing something or it is indeed a mistake?
Also why mordent in the flute 1 and not with flute 2 and others? If VSL will not include those super useful patches could you share which patch will work best for that situation?
Thanks!


----------



## Stevie (Sep 2, 2021)

@Ben You guys did it! Awesome! Thank you very much for putting the effort into this.
Instant buy.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Sep 2, 2021)

As well as I like the re-editings, I wonder why the performance repetitions weren't integrated into the shorts, to have "bold" and "agile" versions as in the Synchron libraries. That would be really nice and would reduce keyswitching even more.

I think we can expect this with the dedicated Synchron Woodwinds in the future.


----------



## Ben (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## holywilly (Sep 2, 2021)

Paul said September is the month of woodwinds, does that imply the upcoming new Synchron release in this month?


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 2, 2021)

yellow_lupine said:


> No one is forced to buy the Synchron-ized version it he already has the VI version. Does he want to benefit of Synchron Player features? Well, it's about 13€ per instrument. Doesn't he want to? Well, the Vienna Instruments player still works great.


right right yeah it is interesting how they would maintain 2 players ... none the less my impressions of playing 5 instruments yesterday is that the legatos are much more intuitive/fluid, dynamic arcs, and I got a Synchron IR for 75 Euro. But yeah I think my VI Pro is slowly falling to the curb.


----------



## Maximvs (Sep 2, 2021)

> Maximvs said:
> I have noticed that in some of these new Synchronized Special Woodwind instruments, trills have been omitted compare to their corresponding VI versions, which I have... Why?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...





Ben said:


> They are included in the fast legato patch, so you don't have to manually keyswitch to these.


Thanks a lot Ben for your kind reply!

So basically I will have to manually play and perform trills, is this what you mean or are there dedicated Trills patches because from the videos I have watched I don't see any trills displayed on the interface.

Best regards,

Max


----------



## Ben (Sep 2, 2021)

Maximvs said:


> So basically I will have to manually play and perform trills, is this what you mean or are there dedicated Trills patches because from the videos I have watched I don't see any trills displayed on the interface.


Depends on the instrument: Some have pre-recorded trills - these are also included in the SYNCHRON-ized version.
For all instruments: You can use the Fast legato and perform trills and runs - the perf. trill articulation was integrated into that one.


----------



## Robert_G (Sep 2, 2021)

@Ben

I'm confused by this....and I am glad that these are now available, but it seems odd that if I just want 1 or 2 of them, I can buy just the alto flute....or just buy the bass flute, etc... but I can't buy just the flute 1 or flute 2, etc. Makes no sense....unless I'm missing something.

I would honestly love to buy a few individual instruments, but that includes some out of the 'original' SYNCHRON-ized Woodwind package. It seems the I can only pick and choose out of the NEW package.


----------



## Ben (Sep 2, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> It seems the I can only pick and choose out of the NEW package.


Yes.


----------



## Robert_G (Sep 2, 2021)

Ben said:


> Yes.


Ok....well that sucks and makes no sense since they were all originally in the VI bundle. It would take very little effort on your part to make ALL the SYNCHRON-ized Woodwind instruments available as singles....and it would make a lot of us customers very happy.


----------



## Noeticus (Sep 2, 2021)

I think it makes sense, in the sense that the "singles" are instrumenst that are not so commonly used, or asked for....perhaps.


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 2, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> Ok....well that sucks and makes no sense since they were all originally in the VI bundle. It would take very little effort on your part to make ALL the SYNCHRON-ized Woodwind instruments available as singles....and it would make a lot of us customers very happy.


Yes I second. Singles are good.


----------



## Maximvs (Sep 2, 2021)

Ben said:


> Depends on the instrument: Some have pre-recorded trills - these are also included in the SYNCHRON-ized version.
> For all instruments: You can use the Fast legato and perform trills and runs - the perf. trill articulation was integrated into that one.


Hi Ben,

Thanks for the kind reply and clarification...

Cheers,
Max


----------



## mscp (Sep 3, 2021)

Is there a crossgrade price for owners of SYnchronized Woodwinds?


----------



## Ben (Sep 3, 2021)

mscp said:


> Is there a crossgrade price for owners of SYnchronized Woodwinds?


These are different isntruments and not related, so no.
if you own the VI variatns of these instruments, then yes.


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 3, 2021)

Upgrade vs crossgrade. VSL rarely does crossgrades, if ever, from what I have experienced.

If you’ve paid for the exact sounds once they’ll let you pay less to have the pleasure of using them in the new player.

Anyway I’m happy you can buy individuals on these. I just picked up Synchronized Woodwinds, it’s sooooooooo good, wish I had picked it up long ago. I’m eyeing at least the bass flute…


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 3, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> I just picked up Synchronized Woodwinds, it’s sooooooooo good, wish I had picked it up long ago.


Yes, they sound wonderful. But I can just imagine how much better the real Synchron Woodwinds are going to sound. Hope they are not too far away.


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, they sound wonderful. But I can just imagine how much better the real Synchron Woodwinds are going to sound. Hope they are not too far away.


I wonder if it’s possible that they can be better! IF the performances are as good, we’ll get the additional mics and a great sounding room, that much is true.


----------



## mscp (Sep 3, 2021)

I liked their Synchronized woodwinds. Perfect for particular contexts. What I'm mostly enjoying is their player. It just works. No BS. Very clinical. Neat. Low ram footprint. The only reason why I haven't joined the VSL 'clan' yet was work colleagues often telling me how clinical the sounds were. What they find clinical, I find 'consistent'...but it certainly doesn't fit some of the stuff we need to write for. All in all, I will get the strings, brass, and perc soon. VSL'ed. lol.


----------



## ChickenAndARoll (Sep 3, 2021)

mscp said:


> I liked their Synchronized woodwinds. Perfect for particular contexts. What I'm mostly enjoying is their player. It just works. No BS. Very clinical. Neat. Low ram footprint. The only reason why I haven't joined the VSL 'clan' yet was work colleagues often telling me how clinical the sounds were. What they find clinical, I find 'consistent'...but it certainly doesn't fit some of the stuff we need to write for. All in all, I will get the strings, brass, and perc soon. VSL'ed. lol.


This is exactly how I feel. Rather than what people described as "clinical", I think the samples sound pristine, consistent, and well-edited. If only I could've known this when I first got started with sample libraries, as I would've went with VSL from the very beginning and saved myself money!


----------



## wunderflo (Sep 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, they sound wonderful. But I can just imagine how much better the real Synchron Woodwinds are going to sound. Hope they are not too far away.


maybe "sound better" out of the box, but I wouldn't say that the Synchron version will always be superior to the Synchron-ized version, especially for solo woodwinds and strings. The Syn.-ized version offers one huge benefit the Synchron version will lack (if there will be one at all?): Completely dry recordings and being able to dial in as much or as few of the room as the situation asks for. Makes it more flexible and useful for solos. I'd also argue that the room is less important for woodwinds than it is for brass or whole string sections. Personally, I already owned SSW and wouldn't have been interested in another wet library, but was very happy to get Syn-ized Woodwinds as the perfect companion.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 3, 2021)

wunderflo said:


> maybe "sound better" out of the box, but I wouldn't say that the Synchron version will always be superior to the Synchron-ized version, especially for solo woodwinds and strings. The Syn.-ized version offers one huge benefit the Synchron version will lack (if there will be one at all?): Completely dry recordings and being able to dial in as much or as few of the room as the situation asks for. Makes it more flexible and useful for solos. I'd also argue that the room is less important for woodwinds than it is for brass or whole string sections. Personally, I already owned SSW and wouldn't have been interested in another wet library, but was very happy to get Syn-ized Woodwinds as the perfect companion.


Thanks for your feedback. All valid, and interesting points. 

But, let's just wait and see how the Synchron Woodwinds compare to the Synchronized ones.


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> But, let's just wait and see how the Synchron Woodwinds compare to the Synchronized ones.


CAGED DEATH MATCH!!!11


----------



## Dewdman42 (Sep 3, 2021)

I am a fan of the dry VSL libraries. I like applying my own room and having that flexibility. Synchronized is a a little nicer to use then VI in some ways, but the main advantage is that if you don't already have MIR/MIRx or some other way you are making VI libs wet, then it gives you pretty much what you would get with MIRX synchron sound stage applied to it. I personally don't need that, since I have MIRPRO, but I still upgraded all my VI libraries to Synchronized because I am finding it generally easier to use. VIPro can still do a few things that Synchron can't, but do I use most of those features? Not really. 

The Synchron rooms are just a different approach. many people do not like or want to have to mess around with complicated audio engineering tasks related to spatial placement and reverb. I think MIR makes it pretty easy, but its very easy to get bad results with powerful tools like that. Synchron just gives you mics of pre-recorded stuff and there is basically no way to get it wrong. There is also a lot less flexibility that way. But if you want the classic synchron studio sound probably the synchron libraries will be easiest...and will sound great. Many people seem to prefer wet libraries for the character that these rooms bring and arguably, its very difficult to apply reverb in the right way to dry libraries and get satisfactory results for many people, but yet I have heard many examples where it sounds fantastic...so its definitely possible, but its just that many people are not up for that task......and wet libraries are what they need...such as Synchron series.

Some of the Synchron series also have some interesting articulations and things added to them that were not in the original VI series...so in some ways they are a next generation, not only because they are wet, but also because VSL captured certain aspects of performance that are very difficult to replicate in the VI series. The Elite strings for example is pretty compelling. I'm not getting it because I'm not a wet library kind of guy, but I'm impressed by many other aspects of the library which I think is indeed a next gen beyond the VI and Synchronized series. But nonetheless, I want dry libraries...so I will just keep hoping that VSL will not give up entirely on producing these more advanced libraries in dry synchronized form. But that's just me.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Sep 3, 2021)

And I agree, the Synchronized wood winds are fantastic. And flexible. If a Synchron series is released its hard to imagine it being much different, except it will use multi-mic approach instead or MIRX IR's.


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 3, 2021)

I would like VSL to make some other instruments. Musette Oboe (actually got the chance myself to play the one used in Jurassic Park) ... Low A Oboe with Alex Klein playing ... English Oboe with Gordon Hunt. Alto Clarinet. Contra Alto Clarinet, C Melody Sax. You guys do winds to well not to immortalize these sounds and make accessible these powerful voices.


----------



## Petrucci (Sep 3, 2021)

I wonder will there be any other non-conventional instruments recorded in Synchron like maybe some ethnic stuff etc? After Synchron Woodwinds of course))) Though honestly I'm very satisfied with Synchronized Woodwinds, now I'm tempted to get this new Woodwinds bundle, aaaaaah!) I also wonder why there are no crossgrades from Synchronized SEs to the Synchronized woodwinds, cause for example there are some Flute Ensembles, Clarinet Ensembles etc as well as some solo woodwinds in Synchronized SE2..?


----------



## Ben (Sep 3, 2021)

Petrucci said:


> I also wonder why there are no crossgrades from Synchronized SEs to the Synchronized woodwinds, cause for example there are some Flute Ensembles, Clarinet Ensembles etc as well as some solo woodwinds in Synchronized SE2..?


You should get a discount, try adding the instruments to the basket and go to checkout (there might still be an issue showing the correct upgrade price from the SYized Special Editions on the product page).


----------



## Petrucci (Sep 3, 2021)

Ben said:


> You should get a discount, try adding the instruments to the basket and go to checkout (there might still be an issue showing the correct upgrade price from the SYized Special Editions on the product page).


Oh, thanks, Ben, I'll try! I think I tried that but maybe I did something wrong!


----------



## Aitcpiano (Sep 3, 2021)

Petrucci said:


> Oh, thanks, Ben, I'll try! I think I tried that but maybe I did something wrong!


I also tried this as I have SE 1 + 2 and was interested in maybe some of the ensembles but did not seem to get any discount.


----------



## Ben (Sep 3, 2021)

Aitcpiano said:


> I also tried this as I have SE 1 + 2 and was interested in maybe some of the ensembles but did not seem to get any discount.


It will only work with the SYNCHRON-ized Special Edition. If it doesn't work please contact our support via [email protected]


----------



## Aitcpiano (Sep 3, 2021)

Ben said:


> It will only work with the SYNCHRON-ized Special Edition. If it doesn't work please contact our support via [email protected]


I have the Synchronized SE volumes 1 and 2 (not the plus) and also the Synchronized woodwinds. I do also get the current 40% student discount. Just checked and can see that it does seem to have taken into account I have SE 1 and 2 as their is a little extra discount added on top but is only an extra 4 euro off for the synchronized flute ensemble.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Sep 3, 2021)

Also, I was considering the BBO Orion woodwinds ensembles to add some ensemble woodwinds to Synchronized Woodwinds which would be cheaper than getting the four Synchronized woodwinds ensembles separately. @Ben What would your recommendations be regarding this?


----------



## Ben (Sep 5, 2021)

Aitcpiano said:


> Also, I was considering the BBO Orion woodwinds ensembles to add some ensemble woodwinds to Synchronized Woodwinds which would be cheaper than getting the four Synchronized woodwinds ensembles separately. @Ben What would your recommendations be regarding this?


depends on your use-case. Personally, I would use the BBO woodwind ensembles more often compared to the SYNCRHON-ized woodwind ensembles.


----------



## Ben (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Dewdman42 (Sep 5, 2021)

Ben said:


> depends on your use-case. Personally, I would use the BBO woodwind ensembles more often compared to the SYNCRHON-ized woodwind ensembles.



Can you please Elaborate on why you prefer bbo woodwinds over synchronized?


----------



## Ben (Sep 5, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> Can you please Elaborate on why you prefer bbo woodwinds over synchronized?


It depends on the project type; if the instruments are placed in Synchron Stage, I primarly use Synchron libraries and modify the mic mixes. The BBO woodwinds offer a lot of mics and makes it easier for me to find the sound I want.

Still, I just pulled up both libraries and compared them - they are both really awesome! The SYNCHRON-ized ones offer articulations that are not included in the BBO woodwinds.
I'm in the lucky position to have both and I can use both, but if I had to choose one, I would probably take the BBO woodwinds. But if you need a dry sound, or want to place the sound in a small room the SYNCHRON-ized woodwinds will be easier to work with (I guess, but I have not tried it recently).


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 5, 2021)

Hi @Ben ,

If I purchase BBO Orion, would I get a bit of a discount on *Synchron Woodwinds* when it is released ?


----------



## Ben (Sep 5, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> If I purchase BBO Orion, would I get a bit of a discount on *Synchron Woodwinds* when it is released ?


Sorry, I don't know (but I guess there will be an upgrade path - should we ever release Synchron Woodwinds  )


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 5, 2021)

@Ben,

Thanks. Hopefully Synchron Woodwinds will be released one of these days.  

Oh.. one more question. 

What are your thoughts about Sychronized Dim-Brass I ? Do you think they are very useful to have ? given I have Synchron Brass (full) , would I benefit from Synch. Dim-Brass I ?


----------



## Ben (Sep 5, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> What are your thoughts about Sychronized Dim-Brass I ? Do you think they are very useful to have ? given I have Synchron Brass (full) , would I benefit from Synch. Dim-Brass I ?


Again, it depends. Dimension Brass are awesome instruments, and you can also layer them if you like.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 5, 2021)

Ben said:


> Again, it depends. Dimension Brass are awesome instruments, and you can also layer them if you like.


Thanks Ben.

OK. I just purchased Synchronized Dim. Brass I . Yes, I agree, they are quite handy to have, and can be used in many scenarios, plus they can be made super dry, when needed, which makes them super flexible. I also purchased some of the Solo Synchronized Woodwinds (Alto Flute, Oboe d'Amore, Basset Horn).

Didn't get the Contabass Clarinet, although it has a very exotic low sound, but not a usually used instrument in orchestral setting, more in military/marching bands. Didn't know much about it.

Now.. Just waiting for * Synchron Woodwinds* to show up 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## ptram (Sep 5, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> What are your thoughts about Sychronized Dim-Brass I ? Do you think they are very useful to have ?


I have the VI Dimension Brass, use them a lot, and thought I could do without the synchronized version. Then, they came out with their Timbre Adjust…

Paolo


----------



## Dewdman42 (Sep 5, 2021)

I thought Timbre Adjust is just in Synchron Brass?


----------



## ptram (Sep 5, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> I think Timbre Adjust is just in Synchron Brass?


No, it's a feature of the Synchron Player. They even added it to the new Synchronized Woodwinds presets.

You know, we are here drooling for a slightly different sounding surround mic weighting gigabytes. And then, they come out with a simple magic slider!

Paolo


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 5, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks Ben.
> 
> OK. I just purchased Synchronized Dim. Brass I . Yes, I agree, they are quite handy to have, and can be used in many scenarios, plus they can be made super dry, when needed, which makes them super flexible. I also purchased some of the Solo Synchronized Woodwinds (Alto Flute, Oboe d'Amore, Basset Horn).
> 
> ...


Get the Contrabass! Dont leave him out. I can tell you it would be hard to march with that.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 5, 2021)

ptram said:


> No, it's a feature of the Synchron Player. They even added it to the new Synchronized Woodwinds presets.
> 
> Paolo


Cool. I didn't install the new Synchronized Libraries yet, so it's good to know this is a new feature they added to Synchron Player. I know the Synchron Brass has it. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Sep 5, 2021)

ptram said:


> No, it's a feature of the Synchron Player. They even added it to the new Synchronized Woodwinds presets.
> 
> You know, we are here drooling for a slightly different sounding surround mic weighting gigabytes. And then, they come out with a simple magic slider!
> 
> Paolo



I had no idea! This is awesome news.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 5, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> Get the Contrabass! Dont leave him out. I can tell you it would be hard to march with that.


I was thinking how the Contrabass Clarinet might be nice to layer with CBass, for a 3/4 valse beat. It might add an interesting sonic dimension to it played Staccato.  

Did you get the Contrabass Clarinet ?


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 5, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I was thinking how the Contrabass Clarinet might be nice to layer with CBass, for a 3/4 valse beat. It might add an interesting sonic dimension to it played Staccato.
> 
> Did you get the Contrabass Clarinet ?


Yes I did! And it has always been a favorite sound of mine. Has it on VI Pro and This is a highly improved solo version of this instrument. Monsterwinds and Cinewinds Pro also has a nice ensemble/solo respectively. But those are not the solo instruments this is. And yes it would add a wonderful reedy zest to a CBass. To my ears its the warmest low reed we have on the planet.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 5, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> Yes I did! And it has always been a favorite sound of mine. Has it on VI Pro and This is a highly improved solo version of this instrument. Monsterwinds and Cinewinds Pro also has a nice ensemble/solo respectively. But those are not the solo instruments this is. And yes it would add a wonderful reedy zest to a CBass. To my ears its the warmest low reed we have on the planet.


Cool. Thanks for the helpful feedback.

OK I will get it.

I was almost going to do it when I purchased the other Synchronized Solo Woodwinds I mentioned above, mainly because I really liked the low timbre it has, but then.. decided to check further before getting it, especially since none of my other woodwind libraries offer a Contrabass Clarinet. It's a very special woodwind instrument, and will nicely complements my solo woodwind collection.


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 5, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Cool. Thanks for the helpful feedback.
> 
> OK I will get it.
> 
> I was almost going to do it when I purchased the other Synchronized Solo Woodwinds I mentioned above, mainly because I really liked the low timbre it has, but then.. decided to check further before getting it, especially since none of my other woodwind libraries offer a Contrabass Clarinet. It's a very special woodwind instrument, and will nicely complements my solo woodwind collection.


outstanding! and what a Basset Horn they make too! Makes me want to buy a real one! Just a lovely tone and range.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 5, 2021)

Most Woodwind libraries usually offer a Bass Clarinet, but none of the ones that I have offer a Solo Contrabass Clarinet. It surely has a unique, and rich low timbre.

Love the sound of the Basset Horn as well. Beautiful Instrument.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 5, 2021)

Just for fun, here is how a Contrabass Clarinet looks like :


----------



## Petrucci (Sep 5, 2021)

I'll have to get this bundle, I guess, oh, my poor wallet..!)))

It might be not a right thread to ask in but does anybody know are there the same articulations of Vienna Konzerthaus Organ, Harpsichord, Harmonium, Prepared Piano, Electric guitar (Overdrive), Concert guitar, Upright Bass in Synchronized SE2 like in Synchronized Pluck Instruments and Synchronized Special Keys or are there only limited set of articulations in SE2? (probably the latter but who knows..?))) It's not really clear on VSL's site.


----------



## Ben (Sep 5, 2021)

Petrucci said:


> I'll have to get this bundle, I guess, oh, my poor wallet..!)))
> 
> It might be not a right thread to ask in but does anybody know are there the same articulations of Vienna Konzerthaus Organ, Harpsichord, Harmonium, Prepared Piano, Electric guitar (Overdrive), Concert guitar, Upright Bass in Synchronized SE2 like in Synchronized Pluck Instruments and Synchronized Special Keys or are there only limited set of articulations in SE2? (probably the latter but who knows..?))) It's not really clear on VSL's site.


The Special Editions always come with limited articulation set, as well as reduced repetitions and velocity layers.


----------



## Petrucci (Sep 5, 2021)

Ben said:


> The Special Editions always come with limited articulation set, as well as reduced repetitions and velocity layers.



Thanks a lot for the clarification, Ben! So are there planls to release Synchronized Saxophones somewhere in the future? I wanted to get Synchronized SE2 for saxophones, plucks and Keys, as well as some solo brass instruments not present in Synchron Brass but probably the best way is to get those specialized Synchronized Editions then..!))


----------



## Ben (Sep 5, 2021)

Petrucci said:


> Thanks a lot for the clarification, Ben! So are there planls to release Synchronized Saxophones somewhere in the future? I wanted to get Synchronized SE2 for saxophones, plucks and Keys, as well as some solo brass instruments not present in Synchron Brass but probably the best way is to get those specialized Synchronized Editions then..!))


I guess it will happen at some point. But I don't know the plans and timelines for these libraries (yet)


----------



## Petrucci (Sep 5, 2021)

Ben said:


> I guess it will happen at some point. But I don't know the plans and timelines for these libraries (yet)



Got it, thanks!


----------



## Batuer (Sep 5, 2021)

Hi Ben
In VI version the woodwinds have stereo sounds. But in SY-ed version I found that they all sound mono, why's that?
Thanks.


----------



## Ben (Sep 5, 2021)

Batuer said:


> Hi Ben
> In VI version the woodwinds have stereo sounds. But in SY-ed version I found that they all sound mono, why's that?
> Thanks.


They are stereo as well. Please double check your routing settings. If it also seems to be in mono in the standalone player, please name the instrument so I can double check.


----------



## Futchibon (Sep 5, 2021)

Ben said:


>



Picked this up the other day, love it!


----------



## Batuer (Sep 6, 2021)

Ben said:


> They are stereo as well. Please double check your routing settings. If it also seems to be in mono in the standalone player, please name the instrument so I can double check.


What I really meant was the SY-ized WW sounds kind of narrow, not wide as the old library, sometimes make one feels like mono samples. That's my feeling and I made a short video. Not only the flute but also other instrument.


----------



## Ben (Sep 6, 2021)

Batuer said:


> What I really meant was the SY-ized WW sounds kind of narrow, not wide as the old library, sometimes make one feels like mono samples. That's my feeling and I made a short video. Not only the flute but also other instrument.


Thanks, I'll investigate


----------



## Batuer (Sep 6, 2021)

Ben said:


> Thanks, I'll investigate


Hi Ben, thanks for quick reply, it's very nice of you. I really like the old Woodwinds library, the instruments sound so colorful and pleasant, I also like the Synchron player and wish it has the same or even more vivid sounding. But the comparison I showed in this video is why I kind of hesitated to go for the more SY-ized WW.

Meanwhile: I feel the old one has a better dynamic, or maybe I was wrong on something?


----------



## ptram (Sep 6, 2021)

Batuer said:


> Meanwhile: I feel the old one has a better dynamic, or maybe I was wrong on something?


I feel the VI instruments have a wider dynamic range. It seems there is a different velocity curve, making dynamics appear more even and "compressed" in the Synchronized version.

I've not checked if the dynamic range control can give the old curve back.

Paolo


----------



## holywilly (Sep 6, 2021)

I’m sticking with VI woodwinds, although I purchased Synchronized version since it came out. I just find Vienna Instruments Pro is far more advanced for ultimate tweaking, I’m much preferred numerical parameters rather than curved. 

However, just bought bass flute in both format, beautiful instrument. I might end up getting special woodwinds bundle (both format), GAS is going strong.


----------



## richhickey (Sep 6, 2021)

ptram said:


> I feel the VI instruments have a wider dynamic range. It seems there is a different velocity curve, making dynamics appear more even and "compressed" in the Synchronized version.
> 
> I've not checked if the dynamic range control can give the old curve back.
> 
> Paolo


The Synchronized WW samples have definitely been edited vs the VI versions, like Synchronized Chamber Strings but unlike some others (e.g. the synchronized dimensions). I'll leave any editorializing out of this thread, but listen carefully. Certainly there are conveniences to Synchron Player. I always recommend people pick up the VI version first and then upgrade to Synchronized if you can afford it. You can do that in a single purchase and the cart figures it out, giving you the upgrade price.


----------



## mscp (Sep 6, 2021)

When's the last day of the introductory pricing @Ben?
Cheers.


----------



## Ben (Sep 6, 2021)

mscp said:


> When's the last day of the introductory pricing @Ben?
> Cheers.


September, 30th.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Sep 6, 2021)

I am pretty much just cross grading from vi to synchronized across the board for all of them as they come out and on sale with vouchers is not a lot of money to have both options available. It is starting to take a lot of disk space for both though so I have been little by little trying to decide which ones I should stick with synchronized or vi. It’s sometimes not a simple decision but having too many options is not satisfactory to me either. I am liking synchron player in general more and more. It’s a bummer if and when some articulations were left out of the synchronized version. I feel like vsl really did a nice job on synchronized ww programming though. 

I would like to hear more about how the synchronized programming might have created a narrower or less dynamic sound. There are several user-controllable factors which could be affecting that


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 6, 2021)

All this talk but someone needs to create some side by side demos. Short spurts. I may if time permits. Hope someone beats me to it. So far the Synchronized versions feel more like great playing. I do cut the stage out to get a non verbed feel. Lovely stage though. Dynamics are indeed totally different... As an oboe player though... the D'Amore is much better smoothed out tone. There is a bit of unnatural tonal change around velocity 100 that we don't usually do as players, or strive not to do.... Both versions have their own character though and it is hard to delete one if needed... glad it is not needed


----------



## mscp (Sep 6, 2021)

richhickey said:


> The Synchronized WW samples have definitely been edited vs the VI versions, like Synchronized Chamber Strings but unlike some others (e.g. the synchronized dimensions). I'll leave any editorializing out of this thread, but listen carefully. Certainly there are conveniences to Synchron Player. I always recommend people pick up the VI version first and then upgrade to Synchronized if you can afford it. You can do that in a single purchase and the cart figures it out, giving you the upgrade price.


VSL lets customers keep their VI licenses upon upgrading to Synchron? That's nice!


----------



## Ben (Sep 6, 2021)

mscp said:


> VSL lets customers keep their VI licenses upon upgrading to Synchron? That's nice!


Yes.


----------



## mscp (Sep 6, 2021)

Ben said:


> Yes.


I know it's asking for much, but synchronized customers cannot pick the VI editions for a discounted price right? I'm very interested in the woodwinds section! I'm definitely picking it up at some point.


----------



## Ben (Sep 6, 2021)

mscp said:


> I know it's asking for much, but synchronized customers cannot pick the VI editions for a discounted price right? I'm very interested in the woodwinds section! I'm definitely picking it up at some point.


It's easier the other way round: Get the VI variant and upgrade to the SYNCHRON-ized. If you for some reason want to "downgrade", please contact our sales team at [email protected] - but I can't make any promises.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Sep 6, 2021)

@Ben - when you make the switch to ilok, is the old VI player going to ilok too ?


----------



## Ben (Sep 6, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> @Ben - when you make the switch to ilok, is the old VI player going to ilok too ?


Yes.


----------



## tcb (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi Ben!
I have Sy-izd WWs they are good!
I want to pick some individual instruments at this moment and may upgrade to the full package later.How the complementary price calculates?
For the example I purchase Alto flute(65euro at full price) and Oboe DAmore(75euro at full price) now, then upgrade.Will I pay(690-65-75)*discount% ?


----------



## Ben (Sep 6, 2021)

tcb said:


> Hi Ben!
> I have Sy-izd WWs they are good!
> I want to pick some individual instruments at this moment and may upgrade to the full package later.How the complementary price calculates?
> For the example I purchase Alto flute(65euro at full price) and Oboe DAmore(75euro at full price) now, then upgrade.Will I pay(690-65-75)*discount% ?


Hi!
You will get a slightly better price if you decide to get the bundle right away.
You can check out the pricing simply by adding the libraries to the basket (make sure to be logged in).
Of course the upgrade will also be more expensive once the intro sale ends.


----------



## Rubens Tubenchlak (Sep 6, 2021)

Ben, curious if you also use BBO Orion for 3 or 4 part writing. I mean 3 or 4 part writing for each section, flutes for example, resulting theoretically in 9 or 12 flutes…
Asking because the sound of those are really astonishingly beautiful. I don’t know how could I get this amazing sound from the Synchron-ized version, although I wish!


----------



## Robert_G (Sep 6, 2021)

It would be really nice to get the Flute II in this deal.....


----------



## Ben (Sep 6, 2021)

Rubens Tubenchlak said:


> Ben, curious if you also use BBO Orion for 3 or 4 part writing. I mean 3 or 4 part writing for each section, flutes for example, resulting theoretically in 9 or 12 flutes…
> Asking because the sound of those are really astonishingly beautiful. I don’t know how could I get this amazing sound from the Synchron-ized version, although I wish!


Sorry, can't comment this. I try to use as few doubled woodwind instruments as possible.
(It might sound ok with virtual instruments as these instruments are always in tune, but with real instruments and players you risk a lawsuit because of "bleeding ear syndrome"  )


----------



## mscp (Sep 6, 2021)

Ben said:


> Sorry, can't comment this. I try to use as few doubled woodwind instruments as possible.
> (It might sound ok with virtual instruments as these instruments are always in tune, but with real instruments and players you risk a lawsuit because of "bleeding ear syndrome"  )


I've got a story about it (no lawsuits though). haha.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Sep 6, 2021)

I tried to buy a real Bassett Horn almost two decades ago, and even then the prices were cray-cray, not to mention years-long waiting times. I think only Buffet and Leblanc made them at the time, and likely only Buffet at this point.

There's a well-known player from Turkey who is on the Middle eastern and jazz circuits (his music is sort of a fusion), who invented a Tenor Clarinet that is sort of in between the Bassett Horn and Alto Clarinet, from Girnati (a good maker). I haven't checked on progress in a few years.

My personal feeling is that the middle voices of the clarinet are unduly neglected, including the G Clarinet (I commissioned one from Hammerschmidt a few years ago and it's awesome, sounding a bit like a Bass Clarinet in its lower register). Even the Clarinet in A (and the one in C; common in opera and certain composers), gets little attention.

Hint hint, VSL.


----------



## Petrucci (Sep 8, 2021)

I wonder will there be unlooped legatos for those somewhere in the future like in Synchronized Woodwinds?? Love them so much)


----------



## Ben (Sep 9, 2021)

Petrucci said:


> I wonder will there be unlooped legatos for those somewhere in the future like in Synchronized Woodwinds?? Love them so much)


Not all of the original VI woodwinds have unlooped legatos, so you don't have this articulation in these instruments.


----------



## Petrucci (Sep 9, 2021)

Ben said:


> Not all of the original VI woodwinds have unlooped legatos, so you don't have this articulation in these instruments.


Oh, I see, thanks!


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 9, 2021)

This might be the last of the Synchronized Woodwinds? Hopefully that means Synchron Woodwinds I before x-mas!!


----------



## Ben (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Ben (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Sep 17, 2021)

Love the VSL : Synchronized Oboe d'Amore , It's a very expressive woodwind instrument, with a beautiful timbre.

Also looking forward to see it included in the *Synchron Woodwinds* library.


----------



## tcb (Sep 21, 2021)

Petrucci said:


> I wonder will there be unlooped legatos for those somewhere in the future like in Synchronized Woodwinds?? Love them so much)


I have VI version Alto Flute.It has a unlooped legato.


----------



## Petrucci (Sep 21, 2021)

tcb said:


> I have VI version Alto Flute.It has a unlooped legato.



I hope that there will be nice bonus from VSL somewhere in the future..!))) Like for Synchronized Woodwinds))


----------



## Ben (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## heisenberg (Sep 24, 2021)

Ben said:


>



I finally sat down and watched the entire video. My reality is seriously messed up right now but in a very good way.

If you haven't seen this walkthrough yet and even more so, if you haven't seen what Synchron Player can do with things like duplicating and changing articulations and more importantly seen timestrech and timbre adjust in action, this video will set you on your head, if you are into serious sound tweak and/or sound manipulation. Watch the whole thing!


----------



## heisenberg (Sep 26, 2021)

Basset Horn walkthrough was posted today for those contemplating the set or individual instrument purchases/ The orchestration tips section in all the videos posted in this series are worth checking out, in my view...


----------

